# wifi cannot be turn on after turned off

## davidshen84

Hi,

My system is Gentoo 64 bit, up to date, and I use NetworkManager to manage my network. My wifi was working fine. But when I accidentally turned off by using the laptop's wifi power switch, I cannot turn it on any more, not even after I reboot the system. **lspci** shows my card, but **ip link** does not show my wifi device. The *iwlwifi* module is loaded.

I have dual boot, and my wifi woks well under windows. I can turn it on/off without any problem in windows.

I thought it might have something to do with *rfkill*. I checked my system, the module is loaded, with no error.

Some posts says UEFI can mass up with wifi, and I use UEFI and grub2. But I don't think I am in the same situation as they do.

----------

## charles17

What does "ifconfig -a" tell?

Also again check "rfkill list all"Last edited by charles17 on Fri Sep 26, 2014 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

i had some issues with rfkill in the past. what i remember was playing around with the kernel. in my case it was a kernel related issue, not a user space issue.

therefore you may try different kernel versions and see if hte problem exists there, but first check the howtos about setting up wifi / rfkill on the net. also check with lspci your card and see what others have done to get it working. Kernel settings / user space settings / anything else. and if it is a known issue.

if things goes worse it could be a bios issue also, check if there is a bios issue and if your dsdt is coded correct (just my thoughts)

----------

## davidshen84

Yes, I think it is a kernel related issue. After I accidentally turned of my wifi, I also recompiled my kernel, and **accidentally** again, I turned of CONFIG_IWLDVM option...hell~

----------

